# (wild) Eastern Bearded Dragon photos



## MrsDragonLady (Sep 27, 2010)

A few photos I have taken of the beardies at our place...
1. on an old tree stump
2. eating a dandelion flower I offered
3. morning - warming itself in a jacaranda tree just off our back patio
4. a baby one I found
5. with our dog Jessie 








Below is my flickr link if you would like to see more lizards and snakes. Some of the snakes are pets belonging to my daughter and her fiance.
Reptiles - a set on Flickr


----------



## cheddah (Sep 27, 2010)

awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## 1issie (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats a different colour to the normal shop kind juvie beardie.


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

gosh I love easterns!


----------



## buckby09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Love them!! I had a little giggle when I saw the one in the log!! Love Beardies so much character!!!


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice dragons, i used to enjoy seeing these critters in the wild, but devolopment is more important to most people so they are no longer around here. They are my favourite species of bearded dragon. Its a shame no one breeds the bright orange ones, they look heaps better than the high coloured central beardeds IMO.


----------

